# B&s intermittent cranking



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*model 44p777 type 0117e1 code 070307yg friend of mine and i both have the same model eng. On a scag freedom 48". We both had the same exact problem. His happened while under warranty.he took it to the dealer and they said they adjusted the valves. And its been fine since then.when i crank the engine it sounds just like a bad battery.the battery is fine.the starter goes into the flywheel but doesnt turn it. After turning the key to start a few times it will start.i tryed turning the flywheel by hand and then try to start it but that does not make a difference. I also adjusted the valves & still have the same problem.is there a this a known issue with these engines.battery is good and new.the exhaust valves were loose.*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is a mechanical compression release on the camshaft the opens one of the valves slightly on the compression stroke of the engine. This vents some of the compression so the engine is easier to spin. The starter motor is not powerful enough to overcome the compression of the engine if the compression release is not working. If the valves are not adjusted properly, the compression release cannot work. If the valves are set correctly and it still has an issue, then it could be one of several issues. 

1.) Weak Battery
2.) Loose or dirty connections at battery, ground, solenoid or starter
3.) Bad starter solenoid
4.) Bad Starter
5.) Non functioning ACR (Automatic Compression Release)

are the ones that come to mind

Did you set the valves at 1/4" past TDC on the power stroke?
What did you set the clearance at?
Did you rotate the engine a few times and then recheck clearances?


----------



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*valves were set at .oo5 .exhaust and intake . I did not adjust them 1/4 turn past tdc. I did rotate the crank several times and rechecked adj. And had to readjust them twice.not sure where exactly tdc is. I rotated the crank until the magnet on the flywheel lined up with the coil and the valves were loose then i adjusted the valves.how do i know for sure where when i am at tdc and then 1/4 turn past tdc?*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

G.MAN said:


> *valves were set at .oo5 .exhaust and intake . I did not adjust them 1/4 turn past tdc. I did rotate the crank several times and rechecked adj. And had to readjust them twice.not sure where exactly tdc is. I rotated the crank until the magnet on the flywheel lined up with the coil and the valves were loose then i adjusted the valves.how do i know for sure where when i am at tdc and then 1/4 turn past tdc?*


You can't go by the magnet's on the coil, as they line up not only on the power stroke but the exhaust stroke as well. 

Remove both spark plugs and observe the valve operation as you rotate the flywheel. When you are rotating the engine look to see when the intake valve closes, this is the beginning of the power stroke. You can use a small probe (like a pencil or such) and place it in the spark plug hole. As you rotate the flywheel the piston moves up and the probe will be pushed up. TDC occurs when the probe stops moving up. Turn the flywheel until the probe (with slight pressure applied) starts to move back down at this point stop rotating the flywheel as this is the position you want. This will ensure that both valves are closed and you can now set the clearances on both valves for this cylinder. Then do this again for the other cylinder.

Be sure that when you rotate the flywheel, you are turning it in the same direction it turns when the engine is running (should be clockwise looking down on the flywheel).


----------

